
Master bladesmith: New lightsaber design is a terrible idea - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/11/28/master-bladesmith-new-lightsaber-design-is-a-terrible-idea/
======
bioinformatics
Maybe the Jedi master blade smith has a different opinion. And may he/she
being from a galaxy far away, there's different technology.

